# Pm932m Pdf Headstock Pictures



## richz (Dec 29, 2015)

Changing out the spindle seals.


----------



## Bray D (Dec 29, 2015)

Are the greased gears the PDF mechanism? Looks a bit grimy. 

I have the non-PDF model and need to do my seals as well. How long did you run it before tearing it down?


----------



## richz (Dec 29, 2015)

Yes the greased gears are from the PDF mechanism. I ran for almost a year before tearing it apart. I just got tired of the leaking oil mess. In the last picture you can see some of the crud. In the second picture upper right is the gear for the PDF mechanism. When I removed that gear there is a plate with three screws that holds the mechanism in place. One screw was just laying there and the other two where super loose. I thought that was kind of funny because the three screws that hold the plate for the spindle seals where tightened so much that the screws where stripped. I changed all the bearings in the gearcase out with class 3. Tonight I am going to change out the spindle bearings and see if I cant get  everything else completely cleaned and assembled tonight. When I checked the spindle seals they looked okay but where very hard, hope this will take care of the oil leak.


----------



## Bray D (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm in the same boat. I'm coming up on 1 year of operation as well. The leak is becoming more and more prominent, but I've yet to have to add oil because of it. 

I'm excited to tear my head down to see how everything looks - I just need to find some time. 

If you have part numbers for your replacement bearings, that would be excellent. I may swap mine out while I have it apart too.


----------



## Jim Wilson (Jan 21, 2016)

I got my PM-932 delivered late last summer - but I'm just (finally) - getting to setting it up now.  Do these mills have a tendency to leak?   I've been reading as much as I can about the PM-932's - and I'm wondering if I should be doing something like taking apart the head - cleaning it all up - and re-lubing it all with a high quality lubes and then resealing.....  before I even start putting the thing into service.


----------



## TomS (Jan 22, 2016)

Jim Wilson said:


> I got my PM-932 delivered late last summer - but I'm just (finally) - getting to setting it up now.  Do these mills have a tendency to leak?   I've been reading as much as I can about the PM-932's - and I'm wondering if I should be doing something like taking apart the head - cleaning it all up - and re-lubing it all with a high quality lubes and then resealing.....  before I even start putting the thing into service.



I've had my PM-932 for 1-1/2 years and no heads leaks.

Tom S.


----------



## Jim Wilson (Feb 10, 2016)

Question for you guys that have the PM-932 PDF - does it look like the power downfeed mechanism would be retro-fittable to a non power downfeed PM-932?

I purchased the PM-932V variable speed - which wasn't available with the power downfeed.  I really had to sit down and think about which way I wanted to go - and which feature I wanted.  In the end - the variable speed won out.  But part of my decision process was I thought there might
be a way to retrofit the power downfeed later.

It looks like the power downfeed box sits on the side of the head - I'm wondering if there is any real difference between the heads on the "V" model vs the PDF model.


----------



## JR49 (Feb 10, 2016)

Question for the guys with leaking seals on 932 mills.  Hopefully this is for future (way future) reference, as my 932PDF is still new.   Where did you  see the oil leaking, or,  how did you know you needed to replace the seals?  Thanks,  JR49


----------



## iim1bek (Feb 14, 2016)

Something must be in the air .....
My PM932M-PDF just started leaking oil coming from the right lower corner of the front control panel.  Haven't looked into it yet.


----------



## jer (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm thinking about a PM-727m or PM932M (both models) and this concerns me. I don't want to buy a machine and have to go thru this in less than two years... YIKES!


----------



## TomS (Feb 20, 2016)

jer said:


> I'm thinking about a PM-727m or PM932M (both models) and this concerns me. I don't want to buy a machine and have to go thru this in less than two years... YIKES!



I've had my PM-932 for 1-1/2 years and no leaks so far.

Tom S.


----------



## rherrell (Feb 21, 2016)

Mine has been leaking since the day I got it. First it was the seals around the two shift levers, Matt sent me free replacements but I had to install them myself. That fixed it but now it's leaking from around the outside of the quill. If I run it every other day or so it's not too bad but if I run it hard it will drip onto the table over night. The oil level(new oil) started at the top of the red dot and now it's at the bottom. I HOPE I doesn't get any worse because I'm disabled and can't fix it by myself, it will cost a lot to pay someone to help me.


----------

